
SEC to Blame Traders for Flash Crash - tortilla
http://online.barrons.com/article/SB50001424052970203880104575419671044248964.html
======
lrm242
All I have to say is... Duh. Everyone knows the liquidity dried up. Since when
is it the traders fault to stop trading? No trader, unless they are incented
with information or reduced prices (for example, NYSE Specialists), are
_required_ to trade.

